

Using Haskell for the web - yogsototh
http://www.yesodweb.com/page/testimonials

======
dons
There's much more info about Snap, Yesod and Happstack (the three competing
systems in Haskell-land) on the Haskell Reddit,

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=yesod&sort=top&...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=yesod&sort=top&restrict_sr=on)

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=snap&restrict_s...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=snap&restrict_sr=on&sort=top)

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=happstack&restr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/search?q=happstack&restrict_sr=on&sort=top)

------
rauljara
I'm interested in web frameworks, and considering learning haskell, so I'm
happy to hear about yesod. But I really have to question the value of linking
to a testimonials page with two testimonials, both from the same company.

Here is useful information: <http://www.yesodweb.com/book>

~~~
jerf
It should be pointed out Yesod is still pretty young, still on the order of a
year old depending on when you draw the line (0.0.0 is showing on Hackage as
Mar 2010, and it's on 0.8.2.1 now, and certainly not viable for most of that
time, of course). It's still at the stage where one testimonial is basically
expected, as opposed to seeing a five-year old putatively-mature project that
can only scrape up one testimonial.

~~~
rauljara
I was less complaining about there being only two testimonials (yesod is very
young) than about the fact that two testimonials had shown up on the front
page of HN. The testimonials are don't provide much information and are
unlikely to convince someone to use the framework. At best, they might get
someone to look for some better information (like I did), so why not link to
docs/a blog post/etc. ?

------
Adaptive
For those interested in a lighter weight personal or small scale static site
with Haskell, I recommend Hakyll:

<http://jaspervdj.be/hakyll/>

------
zmanian
What does Massive Tactical do? Information on the Internet seems sparse.

~~~
gregwebs
Blake will be doing some blogging at least more about his experience using
Yesod. You can subscribe to the Yesod blog (<http://www.yesodweb.com/blog>) -
we will link to his posts when they come out.

------
alnayyir
A Haskell post not submitted by dons?

Pinch me.

